# I just Passed my Driving Test!!!!!!!



## ava0000 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

omg i thought i had failed though, so i was literally shell shocked when he told me i had actually passed. it still seems surreal, like its not real 

it's been a little over 2 years since i started learning to drive, its been tough, it took so long for so many reasons, the biggest problem was obviously my anxiety..

but it was third time lucky for me today, cause i just passed, im so happy, all that effort and money finally paid off!!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wohoo! Well done. Always nice to hear some good news. You should head over to France now and try driving n the other side of the road... Just for a New Challenge!


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

Yay! :clap


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

:boogie How awesome! I am soo happy for you!!!


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's brilliant! :clap I need to start learning again soon - when I've sorted my monetary issues.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

*!*

Ahhhhh!!!! :boogie

WHAT DID I TELL YOU?! I TOLD YOU I HAD A FEELING!! I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! You didn't message me though 

Congratulations!!!!!!! :clap

:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

:clap:boogie:yay:banana:high5

YAYAYAYAY!!! That is so awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!!:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Ava0000! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ava0000 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone! 



Phoenix87 said:


> Ahhhhh!!!! :boogie
> 
> WHAT DID I TELL YOU?! I TOLD YOU I HAD A FEELING!! I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! You didn't message me though
> 
> ...


omg im so sorry i forgot to message, it completely slipped my mind  u know i suck lol :b

talk soon!  :squeeze


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well done you!!!:teeth Mines early next month!


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

congradulations! and good luck to fred on his


----------

